# deer drinking



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

hope fully I didn't make it to small


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Cool pic!*

I like the reflection too.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Great Pic....I'm sorry but it reminds me of the line from the movie " My Cousin Vinny"
NOT to be repeated here...........


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

ha ha ,Had to look again , thought it said BEER drinking ! Nice pic though


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

hahaha i'm with bludaze. i thought it said "beer" drinking.
i was expectinga picture of a drunk person doing imoral things


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Great Pic....I'm sorry but it reminds me of the line from the movie " My Cousin Vinny"
> NOT to be repeated here...........


As soon as I saw the pic, I thought the same thing........................ 
Great minds think alike.


----------

